# DPMS...Good or Not?



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm considering buying another AR and would appreciate any feedback from owners of DPMS. Thanks.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

A good friend has on in 7.62. Bought for his son. He likes it and says there's nothing wrong with it but admits that the ergonomics leave a little to be desired. I shot it and didn't know what he was talking about till he let me ripp off a clip of 308's from his SCAR.

For the price there's nothing bad I would say. Maybe other have more exp with them and can let you know.

Mr. A

(2013)
Bass: 0
catfish: 0
bluegill: 0
Other: 0


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

They make a good rifle for a good price.
I did have one with a burr in the chamber, quickly removed with a reamer.(That burr was NOTHING compared to the tool marks on my Savage rifles....)


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

One of my AR's is a DPMS. It's not a bad gun off the shelf. Stay away from Olympic though. If you can find one snag it, but beware of price gouging right now. DPMS AR's (5.56 not 7.62) shouldn't be north of $1k for a standard rifle.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have the dpms oracle 556

Good gun 
Shoots well

It didn't like to eat cheap Russian steel case ammo though

Around 600 bucks 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Naaah, don't shoot that junk ammo. The lacquer coating gums up the chamber and bcg.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Agitation Free said:


> I'm considering buying another AR and would appreciate any feedback from owners of DPMS. Thanks.


I would be very surprised if you can even find an AR now. I have not scene one at one gun shop for close to a month. Not to mention all 223 ammo is sold out!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a couple DPMS rifles and have not had a issue with either of them.


----------

